# LGB 1201 Remote Switch function check!?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
I have a bunch of used LGB switches. Some are electronic, have that 1201 switch and have that 1204 light attached to them. How do I do a simple test to see if they work properly? I've tried using AC off an ho transformer, they only throw the switch out, I have no swithch, as you would with Lionel. So how do you make it throw the switch back?
Many thanks, Ted


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

You need 12 to 18 volts DC to throw the switch. Reverse the current to reverse the throw. Make a *momentary* connection from a DC transformer.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

See the link.

LGB Turn Out Tips


----------

